# Is there anyone who knows of a company in nij to sow in my own labels?



## Eastcoasthooked1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Any info would be great I'm new to the website.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1. Your local dry cleaners that has a repair station.

2. Your local sewing store's bulletin board.

3. The wholesaler where you get your shirts from. If they don't do it, you can try TSC Apparel.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Stay at home mom in your neighbourhood....


----------

